

GitLab reduced merge conflicts by 90% with changelog placeholders - sytse
https://about.gitlab.com/2015/02/10/gitlab-reduced-merge-conflicts-by-90-percent-with-changelog-placeholders/

======
detaro
Wouldn't a merge strategy for the changelog that knows that it can just append
the lines behind each other be a more elegant solution?

~~~
sytse
Yes, great idea, see the second part of my comment
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9029206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9029206)

~~~
sytse
I've updated the article to include this suggestion.

------
stephenr
Wouldn't it be easier to create new change log entries from a combination of
closed tickets and/or merge request descriptions?

~~~
sytse
We did this before but it is a lot of work to come up with good descriptions,
you really need to go understand each merge. Different people have merged
different code and sometimes you already forgot what it was about. Also, the
days just before release are already very busy.

There was a great comment on the article itself
[https://about.gitlab.com/2015/02/10/gitlab-reduced-merge-
con...](https://about.gitlab.com/2015/02/10/gitlab-reduced-merge-conflicts-
by-90-percent-with-changelog-placeholders/#comment-1846082669) just using
.gitattributes with `CHANGELOG merge=union` might do the trick

------
sytse
GitLab B.V. CEO here, happy to answer any questions and comments about how to
reduce merge conflicts.

~~~
sytse
Also, I wonder if other people are also maintaining a changelog for their
private projects.

